# Bellator 71 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Jun. 22nd. If Dan9 the champ signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 71, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (7 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Chris Davis vs. Travis Wiuff
> Zelg Galesic vs. Attila Vegh
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*Main Card

pipe (11-4-1) vs kantowrestler (4-14-1)

Members signed up:

pipe
kantowrestler
dudeabides
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks man. Who else is in? :confused02: Gonna be just me vs kanto at this rate, but at least every card on the night will be awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, what's wrong with rematches at this rate?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will sign up if an opponent can be found


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put the pipe vs kantowrestler matchup on the first post of the thread, I won't be in one unless somebody else signs up by tomorrow night at 7pm when the prelims start.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so my quest for getting an even record continues against a title contender.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 71 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Johnson Sub 2
> Butcher Sub 1
> Stansbury Sub 1
> Zalac SD
> ...



*

Main Card

pipe (12-4-1) vs kantowrestler (4-15-1)
Fight won by pipe 84 to 51! 

*​ 

The highest scorer on this show was pipe with those 84 points! Thanks for playing guys!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> E.J. Brooks - UD
> Travis Wiuff - UD *16*
> Brett Rogers tko - rnd 1 *20*
> Attila Vegh - sub - rnd 2 *19*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Travis Wiuff/submission/round 1 *22*
> Zelg Galesic/TKO/round 1
> Roy Boughton/submission/round 2
> Brett Rogers/knockout/round 1 *18*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. We can play again at 72 and hopefully we get more fight fans if they do a show that isn't head to head with the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Amazing how our records are almost the opposite despite the issues and all. It's unfortunate there aren't going to be too many oppurtunities for me to improve my record over the summer. I hope I can though.


----------

